# Value



## Pantmaker (Nov 18, 2014)

This worth anything?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 18, 2014)

Hutch Pro Raider 
Check ebay and google


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 18, 2014)

The value of the scar on my right shin from that bear trap pedal is priceless.
Chris


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 18, 2014)

*No clue*

The guy wants $275 and these bikes are foreign to me.


----------



## 41rollfast (Nov 18, 2014)

Usually anything Hutch bmx is really pricey. The better the condition the more $$$
I've seen pedals and goosenecks go for triple digits.


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Nov 21, 2014)

*American vs taiwanese*

pedals and stems were both American made...this pro raider;however, is made in taiwan...a big difference take the trick star for instance, an American made on brings twice what a tai made one brings...the pro raider was the entry level hutch


----------



## comet77 (Nov 22, 2014)

$275.00 is on the high side considering condition. It's only a Pro raider and is on the lower end side of Hutch. Nice looking bikes when cleaned up but not a big $ bike. I would say in the condition it's in $150-$175 would be a decent price if the frame and fork is not dented or damaged.


----------

